# [URGENT] Headphone with mic for Nexus 5 - Skullcandy @1.3k okay deal?



## s18000rpm (Jan 10, 2014)

Should I buy Skullcandy S2IKDY-003 Ink'd 2 @1.3k ?

Skullcandy S2IKDY-003 Ink'd 2 Headset - Skullcandy: Flipkart.com

Budget 1.5k

bought from Amazon for Rs.1050

Skullcandy S2IKDY-003 Ink'd 2 In-Ear Headphone with Mic: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------

